# do u have change for 15 cents????



## martin

Some1 ask me that b4


----------



## MarkR

Yes, I have 3, 5, and 7 cents.


----------



## widows son

Huh?


----------



## martin

Good answer that's wut I told the person he didn't know that I knew the answer


----------



## Trip

Excuse my asking Brothers & please dont take this the wrong way but is this needed to be discussed on a public forum? I'm just wondering


----------



## widows son

So confused.


----------



## martin

Never mind and if u wondering so much why did u answer


----------



## martin

There is a lot of discussion in this Gordon in open public


----------



## martin

Never mind wrong guy for that answer sorry


----------



## widows son

Ok...


----------



## widows son

So I looked it up but got two different answers. One hand 1 finger the other 5 fingers?


----------



## MarkR

Trip said:


> Excuse my asking Brothers & please dont take this the wrong way but is this needed to be discussed on a public forum? I'm just wondering


This is not exactly revealing Masonic ritual or official modes of recognition.  It's about as esoteric as "how old is your mother?"


----------



## Trip

True. I just had to ask. But I have been taught the saying as well.


----------



## martin

Or what color is your house? Who turn the lights in your house?


----------



## daddyrich

I've not heard of any of these....


----------



## widows son

I haven't heard of any of them till now lol


----------



## timgould

I have found there are several lodges out there that have coded "masonic" sayings. I don't knowexactly what the purpose is, other than to maybe make a "regular" mason look ignorant. duhhhh... what are you talking about??? But, maybe it is just a demorgraphic thing... beats me.


----------



## widows son

Maybe at one point it had something to do with keeping away cowans, among other things.


----------



## MarkR

timgould said:


> I have found there are several lodges out there that have coded "masonic" sayings. I don't knowexactly what the purpose is, other than to maybe make a "regular" mason look ignorant. duhhhh... what are you talking about??? But, maybe it is just a demorgraphic thing... beats me.


Yeah, some of these "insider" questions are too cute, and just make some good Masons feel like they are ignorant.  When I approach a brother who's wearing Masonic "bling" I'll usually just ask what Lodge he's from, and go from there.


----------



## CajunTinMan

I haven't heard that one either.


----------



## martin

Actually for the ignorant's this Masonic questions was used for Americans lodges to find out if u were a mason or not in front of other people in the late 1800's there is many questions like that and young generation don't know how to used them there been getting lost with the years , now lodges from Europe and South America still use this questions to see who is a mason because  masonry is not open as in the States or Canada there is more quiet and under the table


----------



## martin

Sorry whene I say America I mean the continent not the  Unite States


----------



## widows son

Ya like the question " from whence you came?" or something.


----------



## CajunTinMan

It's funny. I never think of Canada as a foreign country. A sovereign nation yes, but connected in manners and customs. Kinda like cousins.  No offence intended if any is taken.


----------



## martin

Wut!!!!!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## widows son

Ya  countries are very similar in culture, there are still many differences though.


----------



## CajunTinMan

I realize that. I did see Canadian Bacon.  Just kidding.


----------



## martin

Thanks god there is many differences other wise people will hate us in other places


----------



## martin

Lololololololol


----------



## widows son

That's a Canadian classic.  Planes trains and automobiles is great too.


----------



## Alaskandave

I see your a traveling man.


----------



## martin

*who to talking to?*

Add Content


----------



## martin

Who u asking? Bro


----------



## Bill Lins

CajunTinMan said:


> It's funny. I never think of Canada as a foreign country. A sovereign nation yes, but connected in manners and customs. Kinda like cousins.  No offence intended if any is taken.



Yeah, but they talk funny, eh?  :wink:


----------



## CajunTinMan

martin said:


> Thanks god there is many differences other wise people will hate us in other places


Cold blooded.  Now what's that all aboot eh?  Lol


----------



## widows son

I come from Canada and they think I'm slower, ehhh?


----------



## CajunTinMan

Lol. You should try being from Louisiana.


----------



## widows son

Haha. Too much labatt


----------



## THurse

Wow, you never stop learning.


----------



## daddyrich

I have heard, "so, you're a travelling man?" before. But my own approach is to see a ring and ask about their Lodge.


----------



## widows son

Same. Of there are no sign of a man being a mason, I think it'd be difficult to ask of they are a traveling man


----------



## dreamer

MarkR said:


> Yes, I have 3, 5, and 7 cents.



Mark, I think that is great. I have to remember that.


----------



## Ian Armstrong

widows son said:


> So I looked it up but got two different answers. One hand 1 finger the other 5 fingers?


 Change for 15 is in references to The Middle Chamber.


----------



## David612

Ian Armstrong said:


> Change for 15 is in references to The Middle Chamber.


This thread is also like 6 years old..
I had hoped it was 3,5 or 7 years old however...


----------



## Lightlife

"How many Masons does it take to change a lightbulb?" also works!


----------



## Brother_Steve

Lightlife said:


> "How many Masons does it take to change a lightbulb?" also works!


I've heard it as past Masters...

None, they don't like change...


----------



## CLewey44

Brother_Steve said:


> I've heard it as past Masters...
> 
> None, they don't like change...



OUUUCHH!


----------



## acjohnson53

catchcism...


----------

